

IMDB's search is damn smart - andr
http://i42.tinypic.com/25p4c5i.jpg

======
andr
It looks like they are measuring the Levenstein distance - change one more
letter and it no longer recognizes it. However, neither Google nor Amazon
could understand the query.

------
satyajit
Sorry, your search term wasn't clear - its not even an regex. Is it some
convention or just bad typing?

~~~
numix
Bad typing. The right hand letters on a QWERTY keyboard are all shifted one
letter right.

~~~
andr
Exactly. That's why I found it so interesting.

